# Lie-Nielsen Shoot Board Plane



## felkadelic

Just curious if you're right- or left-handed, and if you're a lefty do you find the plane awkward to use with your right hand?


----------



## paratrooper34

felkadelic, I am right handed. It doesn't appear that they make a left hand version.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

congrat´s with your new toy 
have lie-nielsen started to make the shootingtable for it yet 
just asking of curriusity …. no way is this plane in my budget range :-(
though I like how they pack it for shipment 

enjoy … enjoy 
Dennis


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Thanks for the review! I've tried one, and it's a sweet tool.

What is the purpose of the T-track on the shooting board?


----------



## alba

Mike a great review, I've never used a dedicated shooting plane unless you count a
Record T5.
Looks and sounds like a great plane.
*felkadelic* If you phone LN they will swap your hands over. 
Jamie


----------



## Manitario

Thanks for the review. That looks like an awesome plane, and if I ever had a spare $500 and the talent to put it to use, I'd buy one. 
The only thing this review lacks is the obligatory pic of a shaving coming off the plane.


----------



## paratrooper34

Thanks guys!

Dennis, Dankeschoen! No shoot board from LN as of yet. Their website says it is in the future.

Barry, the t-track is for some Rockler hold downs that I have to hold down stock and to put blocks in place for making multiple pieces of the same length. Comes in handy.

Jamie, I do count the T-5, been using for one for a few years now. It is great for shooting, but the 51 is a nice upgrade.


----------



## mariva57

Hello Mike,
excellent purchase, an instrument of excellent workmanship.
Have a nice day.
mariva57


----------



## bobasaurus

Excellent review. You're making me want one of these now, and I've just started using shooting boards. Is it tricky getting blade depth uniform because of the skew? I have a lie nielsen skew block plane that has that problem.


----------



## JGM0658

have lie-nielsen started to make the shootingtable for it yet

This guy makes them for the 51, he is really nice and makes great shooting boards. I wanted to buy one but the shipping to Mexico broke the deal.


----------



## paratrooper34

Bob, this is my first LN plane that has a frog on it. All my other are Records and old Stanleys. I have to say, this LN plane adjusts smooth as silk. I am very impressed at how easy everything moves. No slop in the lateral adjuster, the adjustment knob turns easily. It was very nice to use a plane of this quality. Because the blade sits on a traditional frog, it is no issue to set the depth.

I say go for it if you want to buy one. This is a great tool. Truth be told, I might have to sell off my Records and Stanleys and upgrade to LNs, I am that impressed with it.


----------



## paratrooper34

Manitario, I will get one for you, don't know how I missed that.

Mariva, grazie mille!


----------



## Deycart

I was wondering if you could tell me how thick the bed of the casting is and how thick the support ribs are.


----------



## paratrooper34

Deycart, here you go; the sole (the bottom) is sloped. At the thinnest, it is 5/32", thickest is 3/8". The rest of the body is 3/8" to include the ribs. It is definitely a robust plane.


----------



## SFLTim

So very very jealous….... man that's nice!


----------



## Lsmart

that is one sexy tool… envious


----------



## zzzzdoc

I have the 51 shooting plane and the Evenfall Studios "51 shooter" shooting board. An amazing combination. Seriously pricey, but quality.

The plane weighs a ton. Impressive.


----------



## Manitario

awesome shaving pics, now I feel that the review is complete!


----------



## waho6o9

Congrats on a fine investment PT34 and thanks for 
the review.

Shes a beaut, no doubt.


----------



## michelletwo

thanks for the review..they do make awesome planes. Afraid this one is a budget buster, but good to know how grand it is if I get rich!!


----------



## lysdexic

Mike,

If I ever buy a Lie Nielsen #51, I will request that you get the commission. Nice review.


----------



## ___

Back in October, I had the pleasure of a tour and showroom visit of Lie-Nielsen during a week-long class I attended at the nearby Center for Furniture Craftsmanship. I recently viewed the panorama pictures I took of both the manufacturing facility and the showroom. Quite nice.

The #51 was on display for testing with the super shooter that they also sell. Having made a few shooting boards, and having integrated some of the features, I was salivating for both. Alas, the price didn't warrant the purchase.

I use my #62 with the hotdog attachment, but it's no match for this tool.

On another note, have you seen the evenfall studios "chute adapter kit?"

You've done a beautiful job here with your shooter. You'll no doubt enjoy some clean, crisp edges as a result. Well done.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zzzzdoc

Mine came with the chute adapter (or I bought a version that had it). Had to do a little adjusting for some reason, but it works well to keep things going in a straight line.

But oooh, that L-N version looks interesting. Donkey's ear? Wow!!!


----------



## donwilwol

very nice Mike. it sure looks fun to use. thanks for the review.


----------



## tmelch

What a beast! Bet the heft makes it run really smooth. I'm using a LN 62. Works really well, but the sides are not square. Glued a playing card to the side, is perfect now.


----------



## theoldfart

OK Mike, it's all on you. Mine will be here on Wednesday, and some people talk about Heft and Hubris


----------



## paratrooper34

> OK Mike, it s all on you. Mine will be here on Wednesday, and some people talk about Heft and Hubris
> 
> - theoldfart


Good luck to you, Kevin, I am sure you will love it!


----------

